# What Items should be part of a Particular Baptist Theological "Sourcebook"



## RevZach (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm in the process of putting together a sourcebook (online and hard copies for my flock) of the most important theological documents in the early Particular Baptist movement. And, why don't we say all the way up through Spurgeon. I don't mean the kind of Baptist Heritage Sourcebook that McBeth put together with every letter and proclamation of note. I'm thinking less a historical paper trail and more along the lines of The first London Baptist Confession, the 2nd, Keach's Catechism, Bedomme's exposition of Keach's catechism, etc. I'm especially interested in the works of the signers of the 1677/89 2LBCF (Kiffin, etc.) and documents that highlight our Calvinistic roots. I reference some of these so often in classes, that I'd like to have some books like this on-hand. 

Any recommendations are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## John Bunyan (Apr 11, 2012)

See these links (link one, link two, link three, link four)), they should be a good starting point.


----------



## eqdj (Apr 12, 2012)

Zach,

There some of what you want here bibliography - Credopedia
And if you click on the signer's names here Subscriber Biographies it'll give you a brief bio which will include some of their publications
-junior


----------



## RevZach (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. This will be my evening tonight, sorting through the wealth of links and information. My congregation and I thank you.


----------

